# Alligator Zone 4



## markland (Aug 22, 2014)

OK trad brothers, I have 4 tags for zone 4 I need to fill and have no clue about that area and where to go.  I am hitting up all my contacts now trying to find something but just need access to fill these tags.  If you know anything please let me know and am planning on hunting the weekend of the 6th.  Thanks


----------



## tee p (Aug 22, 2014)

I drew a tag there a few years ago and only place I could find was a place called Rays Mill Pond, don't remember how to get there, but seemed everybody around there knew about it.  I know that's not much to go on but maybe it will help.
Oh, It was full of gators too.


----------



## markland (Aug 22, 2014)

yep Ray's Mill and Grand Bay WMA are the only 2 public areas in the zone and I imagine they will have some heavy pressure.


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 22, 2014)

markland said:


> yep Ray's Mill and Grand Bay WMA are the only 2 public areas in the zone and I imagine they will have some heavy pressure.



I ate tag sandwich there!  no joke. Ray's Mill pond to boot. Adel GA, you could do great in a fan boat. Zone 4 is no public land and the locals handle gators on there own terms under the radar ! I'm currently saving points took me 3 years to get that zone I didn't do my homework. Good luck


----------



## markland (Aug 22, 2014)

Ya think this would work!     hehehe


----------



## markland (Aug 22, 2014)

I have some guys looking at options now, but barring nothing else, I am seriously thinking about just hitting the Alapaha River and try to find some pockets, sloughs, creeks to hunt in.  If the river is big enough to get my boat in, that is mostly what I am worried about.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 22, 2014)

The last time I went down the Alapaha we had to drag our kayak across sand bars during the week long trip. That was back in 1972 from a ABAC wildlife class. I think you need a smaller boat.


----------



## dh88 (Aug 22, 2014)

Ive never even seena gator in the alapaha


----------



## redneckacorn (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm in Colquitt county , I believe that is zone 4 if I'm not mistaken...if I'm correct you may have a tough time because it's so dry, that boat you have looks big for the rivers down here. I'd be looking in the flint  below Albany if I were you. If that boat has a jack plate or a jet you may be able to get one there, if not I have a 15.5' john boat with a jet it's not fast but I can travel on the Flint this time of year with the water this low and I'd love to get in on a gator hunt or 4. And there is plenty of gators in the alapaha I promise you. Little river would be a good place to look also but it's gone be low below highway 37. Holler if you wanna try the flint I don't go back to work until Tuesday night.


----------



## markland (Aug 25, 2014)

Yep Colquitt is in Zone 4 but unfortunately the Flint river is not.  I am guessing that Grand Bay will be pretty dry right now so that is not good and the Alapaha looks might small and shallow as well.  The rivers down there are not looking that good for accessing with my boat for sure.  We have a smaller boat we can use as well, just finding access is going to be the big problem.  
Some of the river looks like it could be good, but not sure if travel is capable from the landing to those areas.


----------



## redneckacorn (Aug 25, 2014)

Well dang I tried. lol You might try the little river above Reed Bingham state park. There is usually a gator or two not far upriver once you get off the state park.


----------



## markland (Aug 25, 2014)

I appreciate it, just looks like it will be extremely tough to hunt.  How big is Little River above there?


----------



## redneckacorn (Aug 26, 2014)

It's not really big at all I'd say jon boat size is about it. If you go up river which is your only option for hunting you shouldn't have to go far it's very good habitat for gators. I'd start there if it was me. I haven't been up there this year but we always see gators there, a few years ago I know there was a large one that stayed about a half mile up river from the landing on Rountree Bridge road.


----------



## markland (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## brobi9 (Aug 27, 2014)

You won't get far down the alapaha


----------

